# Birdsfoot Treefoil



## bee luscious (Nov 28, 2007)

I think i spelled it right. Is Birdsfoot treefoil a good plant for honey, we have it up here and i have seen farmers with a couple hundered acers of this stuff.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

bee luscious said:


> I think i spelled it right. Is Birdsfoot treefoil a good plant for honey, we have it up here and i have seen farmers with a couple hundered acers of this stuff.


Very similar to alfalfa. Farmers around here mix trefoil, clover and grass so our honey also has clover. People love it.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

We put one yard site on 50 acres of BF treefoil. The honey is fantastic


----------



## bee luscious (Nov 28, 2007)

*question*

how many colonies per acer do you think could be put on a 150 acers of this stuff?


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Birdsfoot Trefoil [one *'e'*] is supposed to be fair to good for honey. It is a legume [the Pea family] so the flowers are somewhat irregular in shape. The bees have to push their way into the flower a bit, to get at the nectar. I have read that 1 -2 colonies per acre of Birdsfoot Trefoil is good; 3 colonies for seed production - for 150 acres, probably not all in one place/yard.


----------



## trapper_dave (Jan 5, 2007)

*Source for seed*

Does anyone know of a good source for Birdsfoot trefoil seed?
I want to plant several acres this spring.

Thanks,
David


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

here I would go to the local southern states coop. Ask some of your local farmers where they get their seed from and they should have it.


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

Sweeny Seed in Mt. Pleasant, MI would have seed. We use to produce about 200 acres of trefoil seed every year until the price whet down. Sweeny is one of the main buyers so if you bought if from them you would almost be buying direct. 

Camp


----------

